

Show HN: Tweetname - Register domain names using Twitter - pud
http://tweetname.com

======
matdwyer
I think you've done a really cool thing here, but honestly it feels a bit
gimmicky. I have maybe 25 domains, so not a huge player, but I can't imagine
that saving the 2 minutes it takes me to register a domain would do anything
for me. Maybe a browser extension or something, but the twitter aspect just
makes me ask "why".

Not trying to take away from your design (very nice) or execution
(congrats)... just skeptical if its really solving a "problem"

[don't take this as negative... maybe thinking about it would give you another
feature or something :-) ]

------
arkitaip
Maybe it's just me but I wasn't aware about Twitter's direct message feature
so to me this seemed like I would shout out which domains I was about to
register. But then again I don't use Twitter that much.

~~~
pud
Update: I just added the word "private" twice in the "How It Works" section.

Hopefully this is a good enough explanation for now. Though it still doesn't
explain the intricacies of Twitter for the non-Twitter-user. Perhaps I should
add a "more info" or FAQ. Thanks again.

~~~
kaerast
Don't worry about it, if a user doesn't know what Tweets or direct messages
are then the service isn't for them. You'll struggle to get people to start
using Twitter just to register domains when there's plenty of good registrars
already, most people will have their favourite they use regularly.

I see this more as a service for power Twitter users so they can easily
register new domains after having a drunken idea.

------
pud
I submitted this yesterday but the dns was still propagating & it was down for
many. Hope that's okay.

------
leebandoni
Did you not launch this last year, i'm sure I have seen it before

~~~
pud
Yes and no. I launched it many years ago, before Twitter went oAuth-only. User
login was always oAuth, but the process that sent tweets like "success!" were
not. So some of the site was broken, and the design sucked. I fixed those
things, and added a bunch of other things this week.

So I guess you could say it's v2.0.

------
tempire
This is very interesting, if only for the concept of using twitter as an
interface for other services. Good show, man.

------
brackin
Seen this for a while the new updates look clean and awesome. Good work Pud.
Big inspiration.

